# Which forum question



## Aegolius99 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hello,
I have some cichlid fry that I'm looking to sell sometime in the future, but not quite yet. However, I want to see if there is any interest in them here to figure out whether I should spend time asking around here or look somewhere else. 

Is there a place where I can ask if people might have future interest in certain fish, or should I just wait until they are old enough to sell?


----------

